# February Greetings [Photos]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

From SnowyBear to you all!





































I hope all are doing good here


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hi Kat! Thank you for giving us some pictures of the kids! I've been having withdrawals! They are beautiful as always! Happy Valentines day to you!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Hi Kat! Thank you for giving us some pictures of the kids! I've been having withdrawals! They are beautiful as always! Happy Valentines day to you!


awwh happy that you loved the photos. That is Snowy being a Romeo for Valentines ^_^

It is nice to check on everyone and just hope that they and you are doing good


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww so precious! Happy Valentines day!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how cool is that!! Pictures are adorable! How did you get him to sit with that rose in his mouth??


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

So sweet! Love the photos!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the photos of your cuties, they always make me smile.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Give Snowy a big kiss from me!
I want to know when the new pup is coming? I remember you talking about it. Was it a Brown one?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kat, love it, love it, love it. I need those photos for the book.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kat, sure wanted to see a photo of Crystal accepting her "rose"!!! Love it as usual. Miss seeing you and the kids!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

whimsy said:


> How did you get him to sit with that rose in his mouth??


Snowy performs the *hold it* trick perfectly. He masters it well  that is a useful and fun trick - once the pup learns how to do it on command, you can go creative with it. I can ask Snowy to carry anything his mouth is capable of carrying now.



Suzi said:


> Give Snowy a big kiss from me!
> I want to know when the new pup is coming? I remember you talking about it. Was it a Brown one?


I just gave Snowy a kiss, and told him that it is from a sweet lady online  I got some puppy kisses back. 
I want a red one (or light chocolate). The exact period isn't confirmed until I move.



pjewel said:


> Kat, love it, love it, love it. I need those photos for the book.


Feel free to add them to the book, Geri ^_^ you can add whatever you like of these photos of Mr. Romeo Snowy. I am sure he is honored to know that you loved them.



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kat, sure wanted to see a photo of Crystal accepting her "rose"!!!


Crystal kissing her rose - this one I add for you, Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> Snowy performs the *hold it* trick perfectly. He masters it well  that is a useful and fun trick - once the pup learns how to do it on command, you can go creative with it. I can ask Snowy to carry anything his mouth is capable of carrying now.
> 
> I just gave Snowy a kiss, and told him that it is from a sweet lady online  I got some puppy kisses back.
> I want a red one (or light chocolate). The exact period isn't confirmed until I move.
> ...


Yeahhhhh! I knew Crystal was in the background doing something sweet and sassy!!!
Hugs to both.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kat, almost forgot to ask where are you moving? Hope it is to the USA and to GA, Helen area....(We should be so lucky)...LOL...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kat, almost forgot to ask where are you moving? * Hope it is to the USA and to GA, Helen area*....(We should be so lucky)...LOL...


Moving houses in the same city. but awwwh, no worries, I plan to be in the USA again, and when I do, I'll try to visit GA


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I always love when you post photos of Snowy and Crystal!!! They are sooo adorable! And you are so clever with the poses and shots you get. I had been thinking, just a few days ago, that we hadn't seen them in awhile. Thank you so much for sharing your 'kids' and your creativity with us!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I always love when you post photos of Snowy and Crystal!!! They are sooo adorable! And you are so clever with the poses and shots you get. I had been thinking, just a few days ago, that we hadn't seen them in awhile. Thank you so much for sharing your 'kids' and your creativity with us!


awwh glad that you loved them. There is one more picture thread that I wanna share


----------

